
Analyzing the World’s News: Exploring the GDELT Project Through Google BigQuery - espeed
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/analyzing-the-worlds_news_exploring_the_gdelt_project_through_google_bigquery
======
benten10
This is awesome!

It'll 'disrupt' a LOT of very well-funded services in the field. If Google
extends this to social media (and optionally, 'non-serious' news sources),
this will be a truly global-level intelligence system available to everyone!

This will also make a LOT of lower-level 'defense/intelligence analysts'
defunct if more work is put into it.

